# Prelistening-Stream anbieten



## DasC (25. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

  vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen!

 Ich möchte einen Prelistening-Audiostream auf einer Website anbieten. Das heißt, wie z.B. bei Amazon.de, dass man sich die Songs einer CD "voranhören" kann ohne sie dabei auf dem PC speichern zu können.

 Zur Realisierung meines Vorhabens habe ich mich natürlich schon einmal im I-Net umgeschaut. Da habe ich allerdings nur Server für Live-Streamings gefunden. Das Problem ist auch, ich möchte das ganze auf einem Webspeicher mit PHP, MySQL, CGI und SSI laufen haben. 

  Kennt sich da jemand damit aus? Geht das überhaupt so "einfach" wie ich mir das vorstelle?

  Danke für die Antworten
  Christian


----------



## sisela (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,
du brauchst auf jeden Fall einen Streaming Server. Biete doch einfach mp3 in schlechterer Qualität an! Das spart ein haufen Arbeit.
Falls du Interesse hast kann ich dir Infos zu realServer und Apple´s Darwin Server geben.
Aber wie gesagt, die setzen voraus, dass du auf deinem WebServer einen Streamingserver installieren kannst.

mfg


----------



## DasC (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

  vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

 Das Problem ist, dass es laut GEMA erlaubt ist, ein "Prelistening" anzubieten aber der Download der MP3 muss verhindert werden. Das lässt sich nach meinem derzeitigen Informationsstand dann nur mit so einem Real-Server oder Ähnlichen realisieren ?

 Denn selbst wenn man jetzt einen 45-Sekundenausschnitt zur Verfügung stellt als MP3 kann man sich diese MP3 gleich herunterladen.

  Originaltext von Gema:
 "Zur Unterstützung des Abrufs der im Rahmen des Music-on-demand-Service angebotenen Musikwerke bietet die Lizenznehmerin dem Endnutzer die Möglichkeit, diese Musikwerke probeweise (Prelistening) bis zu 45 Sekunden anzuhören. Dem Endnutzer wird hierbei nicht gestattet, diese zum Zweck der dauerhaften Speicherung auf den heimischen PC oder ein anderes Gerät herunterzuladen."

  Danke für die Hilfe im Vorraus


----------



## sisela (5. Januar 2005)

Ja, es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, ob es deine eigenen Songs sind. Dann wäre es wurscht. Wenn du allerdings fremde Songs als prelistening anbieten willst, würde ich trotzdem immer eine Erlaubnis des Lizenznehmers einholen ansonsten gibst mächtig eins auf die Mütze. Wenn du aber die Erlaubnis des Künstler und des Lizenznehmers (Produzent etc.) hast 1 Minute als mp3 anzubieten, dürfte das ebenfalls kein Problem sein. Die GEMA wird ohne Beschwerde nicht auf eigene Faust nach Übeltätern suchen und wenn du es vertraglich vereinbart hast z.B. 1min vorzuhören bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Es gibt ja z.B. viele Foren wo Künstler ihre Musik anbieten können und dort kann man auch Songs anhören, selbst wenn sie GEMA angemeldet sind, denn der Nutzer (Künstler) erklärt sich damit einverstanden.
PS.: was hast du denn vor, wenn man fragen darf?
mfg


----------



## dm2saw (3. Dezember 2007)

Vieleicht hilft dir das weiter

http://saw-emusic.chapso.de/live-stream-s245651.html


----------

